# La Gomera



## Sövik (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand ein paar Angeltipps bezüglich Gomera Stausee-Fischen und Meeresangeln geben?

Wohne für zwei Wochen im März-April im Hermigua.
Habe ja auch von einem Anbieter auf Gomera gelesen:Atlantik- Angeln Eberhard Schotte (kennt ihn jemand)?
Würde mich seh über ein paar Tipps bzgl. Angelgeräte und Köder oder Adressen freuen.
Gruß
Andreas#h


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: La Gomera*

schwarzbarsche auf 3er mepps, reichlich, wenn du die gefunden hast. es heißt, die schwarzbarsche wurden gegen die mückenlarven eingesetzt.

hab vor paar jahren im encantadora bei vallehermoso gefischt.
im las rosas bei hermigua gings auch, encantadora hat mir besser gefallen.

lizenz weiß ich nicht.

außerdem wäre dein trööt  in 'Angeln in Europa' besser aufgehoben. schon mal geschnüffelt? gibt ein bisschen über gomera. klickst du hier, suchergebnisse ausm AB


----------

